# Delta



## Eftos (Oct 1, 2008)

Delta [Op. ER16 3.0] (radio)

http://archive.org/download/Eftosrx-EftosrxI_delta3radio/06Eftosrx_Deltaradio.mp3

EFTOS™ | Industrial Audio & Original Sci-Fi
www.eftos.de/
Eftos Ent. | Eftos-Epos, Eftos-Opus and Eftos-Design.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

It's nice.


----------

